# New Discount



## zushwa (Dec 16, 2010)

We've got a new web store coming online soon to fix some of our current "issues".  We would like to extend an even better discount to forum members.  The current promo code doesn't work but if you call in (910.323.4739) and talk to the girls they will get you hooked up.  I'll let you know when we have something that works for you on the new web store.

Please feel free to contact me with any questions or concerns.

Thanks to everyone and happy holidays.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2010)

You just want us to spend more by saving more.... or thinking we're saving more, when in actuality in order to get the savings we buy more things that cost more :confused:...  ummmm, you know what I mean...  it's bait and switch...  just like the Mossad and the sharks in Dubai...

btw... I got a Team Hat as a gift...  it's killer....  now I need to buy velcro patches for it...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, cross thread references on a post about discounts!  Impressive.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 17, 2010)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Wow, cross thread references on a post about discounts! Impressive.



someday young padawan.... you will learn.

I have to keep Josh guessing, he deals with my SF brothers on a daily basis, he only expects the best references/crossthreads as we only expect the best gear from him...  it's a professional courtesy.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 17, 2010)

Quid pro quo, so to speak...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think Josh was a squid...  I could be wrong though...


----------



## zushwa (Dec 20, 2010)

I was actually a squid.  Nine years, made Chief, and popped smoke to pursue other opportunities.  Now I'm a flip flop wearing slacker that plays too much X box and watches too much porn.  Any questions??


----------



## policemedic (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, actually.  There's such a thing as too much porn?!


----------



## zushwa (Dec 20, 2010)

When it interferes with going to the range....when I have to take extra terra drives on deployment.....when I have to keep the customer service reps away from my desk in fear of a sexual harassment lawsuit....yes, it's too much. :)


----------



## AWP (Dec 20, 2010)

zushwa said:


> When it interferes with going to the range....when I have to take extra terra drives on deployment.....when I have to keep the customer service reps away from my desk in fear of a sexual harassment lawsuit....yes, it's too much. :)



Multitask, pack one less pair of pants, and learn the hotkeys to minimize your open applications.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 20, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Multitask, pack one less pair of pants, and learn the hotkeys to minimize your open applications.



says the sexpert expert....  but we just call him Merv the Perv....


----------



## AWP (Dec 20, 2010)

x SF med said:


> says the sexpert expert.... but we just call him Merv the Perv....



Don't project your androgeny on me.


----------



## zushwa (Dec 21, 2010)

AAANNNNDDDD......another perfectly good thread down the shitter....:)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 21, 2010)

zushwa said:


> AAANNNNDDDD......another perfectly good thread down the shitter....:)



Merry Christmas.  You expected something other than coal ths year?


----------

